# Liberty



## Spirito (Nov 26, 2001)

my heart has set sail and is free :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

That's a nice pic. Did you take it?


----------



## Spirito (Nov 26, 2001)

il sogno said:


> That's a nice pic. Did you take it?


Yeah, Holga with gaffer tape strapped to it for sealing light leaks. Plastic lens, $25 cheapie camera. Happy accidents is what really makes me enthused. For a long time after 9/11 I refused to go downtown. It broke my heart to see the devastation. On the ferry back from a trip to the statue of liberty I refused to look at the "new" manhattan skyline so I faced the other way where it was beautiful and the same as i'd always remember it on a cold winter's day. Im not one for city shots and cliche's but that shot always makes me happy (and has made me a bit of money too).

I just thought i'd share it here, this forum needs a few pics. If I reprint some of this shot I'll let you know. Could be worth a lot when I'm dead 

it's actually shot I colour but i tweaked it to look all sepia and thought it better in effect.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

My husband has a Holga. Artsy lights leaks, fer sure.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Nice picture you took man!!! But.. Whare's the color???


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

Nice shot, thanks for sharing. I love the streaked texture in the clouds. Coloring is great!


----------



## soup67 (Feb 26, 2004)

*What film?*

I've got a modded Holga I've been messing with for a while. I can't seem to find a film I like. 

Nice job.

soup


----------



## Sadlebred (Nov 19, 2002)

Did you take it with a Holga?


----------

